

Paypal closed an account that I opened yesterday. I only tried to buy on eBay - wslh

Hi XXXX,<p>For the safety and security of the PayPal network, we often review accounts
for potential risks. After reviewing your account, we have decided to close
it because of security issues. We are making every effort to minimize any disruption to your business. If your PayPal account balance is zero, and you have no unresolved buyer
complaints or chargebacks, your account will remain limited.<p>...
...
...
======
tehwebguy
It's possible that it looks like this is a duplicate account to them, I've
seen that happen before.

